# pkg_add -r qdvdauthor fails :(



## witek (Apr 10, 2009)

I`m a newbie, I tried to install qdvdauthor on 7.1 stable, and according to the handbook I tried this: 
	
	



```
pkg_add -r qdvdauthor
```
 My system started downloading packages but failed with 'lame', then also ommited 'sox'. Thus qdvdauthor was not installed. 

Please advise.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 10, 2009)

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?p=18950&highlight=lame#post18950


----------

